# Do you have a nickname for your chi?



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

My main nick name for maisy is maisymoo, but I also call her my little love bug, or my little stud muffin, 
Just wondered if you had nick names for your babies? Xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I usually call Toby T, but he will come to Tobe, Tobias (his full name), and likes the silly ones like stinky butt, skinny mini, and pup pup. Basically he will come to anything if its me calling him. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I have dozens! Harley is always called Moo and variations on that. The current favourites are Moomin or Moomintroll. Mouse gets called Mickle Mousie, Mousling or Da Mouse. Delilah is usually Lilah, but also De Lollop, or Yah Yah. (The latter arose from saying 'where is my Lilah? in a silly baby voice, which she really likes!) No-one gets called by their actual names around here lol.


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

Also chunky monkey! Mine just like me talking to her I think x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MonkeyJoey (Apr 10, 2013)

I call Monkey Monkey man & Monk. Joey is usually JoJo, Joe or Joseph if he did a mess in the house.


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow so many! X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx is actually a nickname in itself because he is really Jaxxson. 

We usally call him Jaxx or Pooky. I have no clue where Pooky came from but it fits him.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

intent2smile said:


> Jaxx is actually a nickname in itself because he is really Jaxxson.
> 
> We usally call him Jaxx or Pooky. I have no clue where Pooky came from but it fits him.


Awe I wanna call Jaxx Jaxxson from now on!!! Toby is technically a nickname too, his full name is Tobias. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> Awe I wanna call Jaxx Jaxxson from now on!!! Toby is technically a nickname too, his full name is Tobias.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


You can join my mom. She is the only person that actually calls Jaxx, Jaxxson. I love the name Jaxxson but Jaxx is just easier. 

When people ask his name and I say Jaxx they usually call him Jack. I do not know why it annoys me but it does. The property manager at our apartment actually corrects people when they call him Jack so it must bug her too.

Awww Toby totally looks like a Tobias because he seems so regal.


----------



## Kaz84 (Apr 18, 2013)

I call my wee chino......my wee cappuccino and my hubby calls him al pooch ino. lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I call Gemma Monkey Girl, Gem, and Stinky, lol.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Haha! Angela's nickname is Stinky, also! It came from when I used to give him Orijen - he was smelly! Lol


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Angel1210 said:


> Haha! Angela's nickname is Stinky, also! It came from when I used to give him Orijen - he was smelly! Lol


Hahaha! Gemma gets a little smelly from time to time because of the salmon oil that I mix into her raw. After she eats her whole head smells like a stinky salmon! And then she goes and rubs her stinky, dirty face all over our bed to try to clean herself, lol.


----------



## KarenD (Feb 20, 2013)

I call both my boys Buddy. I had a repair man ask me if its because they are so small like an elf. If you all remember the movie Elf. The main characters name is Buddy and he is a full adult sized elf. Nope, they are my little buddies.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Funny how we call our babies everything but their name lol
Willy we call Woo Boy or Wooster and lately it as been King William
Rosa, not too exciting we usually call Rosabells
Luna was usually Goona cuz she is a crazy girl
Cujo was Cuji and Cuji Roo Who....I think that came from the Grinch how Cindy Lou Who was so small like Cujo


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Emmie is Mimi, Memi, Memmers, Ems, E dog and hubby calls her Sweets

Bailey is Bee Bop, BB 

Not sure why Emmie has so many and Bailey doesn't lol. I hardly ever call Emmie by her actual name. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

I call mine Benny boodles and Bitsy Boodles, The bups, buppers, Ben-ben and Bit-Bit, Bitsa and Bena, and Benny is sometimes ******* or even *******-weaners. Bitsy is sometimes Bita-wittles. 

Is Tobias named after the character in Divergent and Insurgent? I love those books and that is the name of the main male character.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Rolo has Babba Boo, which you say as "Babba Boooooooooooo!" And he goes mental. Also Skinny Monkey Butt as he has the worlds tiniest bum. Buttons has Barrel Belly or Scruffy Git ( meant in an affectionate way!) as he always looks such a flipping mess now he's gone a dirty off-white colour and always has tear stains. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> Rolo has Babba Boo, which you say as "Babba Boooooooooooo!" And he goes mental. Also Skinny Monkey Butt as he has the worlds tiniest bum. Buttons has Barrel Belly or Scruffy Git ( meant in an affectionate way!) as he always looks such a flipping mess now he's gone a dirty off-white colour and always has tear stains.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hehe, I love Scruffy Git! Could be applied to Basil these days, although he is still white and we are lucky with tear stains he is hitting the puppy uglies, he's coat is getting straggly! 

Basil gets called Bazmondo, Little Cheese and Wally Dog - when he is being silly


----------



## Gee_Gee (Jul 26, 2012)

For Pip I have PipSqueek or Little Man


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Alula said:


> Hehe, I love Scruffy Git! Could be applied to Basil these days, although he is still white and we are lucky with tear stains he is hitting the puppy uglies, he's coat is getting straggly!
> 
> Basil gets called Bazmondo, Little Cheese and Wally Dog - when he is being silly


Buttons has just hit the "ugly teenager" phase as well. His necks gone all long and skinny but he has thinned out a bit, he was a proper fatty. He reminds me of a llama sometimes when he stretches his neck up to look at me. He looks all out of proportion, bless him. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

See what I mean? Lol. I'm a bad mummy
View attachment 20570
View attachment 20578





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> Buttons has just hit the "ugly teenager" phase as well. His necks gone all long and skinny but he has thinned out a bit, he was a proper fatty. He reminds me of a llama sometimes when he stretches his neck up to look at me. He looks all out of proportion, bless him. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That is so odd, Another dog went by our door so Basil sat up and strecthed his neck out, and I thought how much he looked like another animal. A llama is exactly it! They really are brothers from different mothers  Cutie little Llama furkids  This is two seconds ago ...


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

My nicknames are very tame and boring now, compared to some I've read! There seems to be alot of monkeys and stinkys, both of which I can relate to xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rubyannie (Jan 24, 2013)

Sometimes I call Ruby fatty because she is and sometimes Bunny because she has ears like one, lol


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

BG- Princess Drama Queen, Diva Child
Sonny- Little Man, Linebacker,


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Stella Louise has quite a few:
Stella-'ouise, Weezer, Weasel, Little one, Ty calls her Weewee sometimes (I hate it... she's not pee!), Naughty girl, Cuddle bug, Little Pisser - and some that should not be shared on a family friendly forum...


----------



## cmartini (Oct 16, 2012)

Sophie is sometimes known as "Chippy", because she "chips" around with all her toys and chews.


----------



## Meg&Titus (Feb 15, 2013)

I call Titus, tyrant. Haha he does this thing when he plays where he makes a weird yodel growl sound and that's where the name came from. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Alula said:


> That is so odd, Another dog went by our door so Basil sat up and strecthed his neck out, and I thought how much he looked like another animal. A llama is exactly it! They really are brothers from different mothers  Cutie little Llama furkids  This is two seconds ago ...


Yes!!! That's what Buttons does except I don't have a good enough photo! How alike they are! Lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

MMS said:


> Stella Louise has quite a few:
> Stella-'ouise, Weezer, Weasel, Little one, Ty calls her Weewee sometimes (I hate it... she's not pee!), Naughty girl, Cuddle bug, Little Pisser - and some that should not be shared on a family friendly forum...


Little Pisser?! Lol! Love it! Ha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

My partner calls maisy a little **** but I don't think that's a term of indearment lol! Xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Polar (Jan 23, 2013)

Oliver gets called:

Oli
Lolliver.
Taco.
Titch.


----------



## srdefoe (Feb 23, 2013)

This is why I always chuckle a little bit when potential adopters ask if they can change the name the dogs get at the shelter. Our dogs respond to their name and a whole variety of nicknames! The most drastic was one of our dogs whose real name was Ginger. She also responded to Reg, Reggie and Dirt Drasch, Dirt and Dirty! She was a cute apricot poodle mix who did not even get dirty!


----------



## Mona Lisa's Smile (Mar 16, 2012)

Guess we all have tons of names for each of our pups.

but for Mona Lisa it's just...


Mona Lisa
or
Mee Sa


or Honey Bunny


or Munchkin


----------



## rhonnie (Jun 28, 2012)

We call Titus, TieTie and our widdle man. lol Were so gooey over our boy.


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

Widdle man?? Is that cus he pees alot lol xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tas (Apr 28, 2013)

I call Clyde Boo Boo


----------



## Miriamma (May 9, 2013)

My Gizmo has Tons of 'names'! Gizzie, piglet, grizly and baby are some of them! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

Mines currently called fat Laffer x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

